

Marking Streets to Improve Parking Density - chaoxu
http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.09057

======
codebeaker
I'll add a mention here in favour of marking spots, all the time, even if the
spots are over-sized. I recently used a car-sharing (Mercedes/SMART fortwo
vehicle) service, and parked the car reasonably, let's say 40cm front and
rear. Close, but fair. Between the time I left the car, and someone being
"parked in", someone had left, leaving a space, where someone had then parked
nearly touching the car I left, subsequently in the now _tiny_ space behind
the new parker, someone else parked, too close. The middle parker unable to
extricate their vehicle called the police reported my car as the offender "it
was nearly touching my bumper, I can't get out" leading to €370 fees from the
police for towing the shared car I had used (although, a call to the provider
would have rendered it unlocked and drivable), and a further €120 in fees from
the car sharing service provider.

I now take a photograph of my car (or rented shared cars) in all parking
situations, in the hope that evidence that "i was there first" might mean I am
not subject to accusations of offensive parking when over-eager city-dwellers
park in spaces that are really too small, and later find themselves blocked
in.

